# Using RDA on Vaperesso Cascade one plus



## maaz_khan (2/3/19)

Hey guy I am new to vaping and I got a vaperesso Cascade one plus and was wondering if I can use a RDA on like the wasp nano. I can't find any decent info on the interwebs. Any advice will be much appreciated. Here is the link to the device

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/cascade-one-plus



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/19)

Yes you can use any RDA on it. Just make bottom pin is not a bottom feeder to avoid leakage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## maaz_khan (2/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Yes you can use any RDA on it. Just make bottom pin is not a bottom feeder to avoid leakage.


Thanks what resistance on the coils should I go for to stay safe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/19)

It’s a semi regulated mod with all standard protections so you’re quite safe to use low resistance but I wouldn’t go below 0.2 ohms otherwise you’ll have to charge it 2 or 3 times a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maaz_khan (2/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a semi regulated mod with all standard protections so you’re quite safe to use low resistance but I wouldn’t go below 0.2 ohms otherwise you’ll have to charge it 2 or 3 times a day.


Thanks you've made my day time to go out and get a RDA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/3/19)

Yes I see they sell mesh coils for it at 0.18ohms, so of yo stay above 0.2ohms you should be fine


----------

